# Tren Test and Var



## tjp1297 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey guys, prepping for my first show in 6 weeks. Been running 25mg of Anavar a day for two weeks and about to start 75mg of tren acetate twice a week and 25 mg of test prop with it. Im doing a teen show, so y'all go ahead and go off on me for taking gear. Im gonna run some arimidex with the tren but not sure how much to run. Thinking 1mg a day? is it possible to run it at .5mg a day? also after my show would it hurt to stay on cycle for 2 more weeks, pushing the tren/test cycle to 8 weeks total.? Pct will be a combo of climid nolva and aromasin. thinking about staying on the arimidex instead of the aromasin though. Diet is perfect. been training my ass off and ready to really destroy my competition. Last cheat meal is tonight actually. I start the tren monday so wish me luck. Just wanted to check it over with you guys.


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2016)

1mg of Adex is too much for that small dose.  How long are you running?  6 Weeks?  Also let me get in ..... Dammit! you are too young!


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 15, 2016)

Dude, please don't run a cycle at your age. You are WAY to young and setting yourself up for some serious health issues down the road. There is also so much wrong with your cycle and ai it scares me.


----------



## Dex (Jul 15, 2016)

A teen show?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 15, 2016)

When is the show....?  really hope you know what your doing.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 15, 2016)

Bad idea kid. 100mgs test prop weekly is less than you prob make naturally.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Tony 1971 (Jul 16, 2016)

Need to run Tren a and Test p EOD. 50-100mg for Tren A at EOD and 75-150mg of Test P EOD. But if you did at least a 5min Google search about the illicit drugs that you are putting into your body you would have known this. Not only are you too young to do a correct cycle you are also too stupid too.


----------



## Tony 1971 (Jul 16, 2016)

Half life of Test P is 2 days
Half life of Tren A is 1 day


----------



## Tony 1971 (Jul 16, 2016)

Most people run Arimidex at 0.5mg EOD  and aromasin 12.5mg Ed or EOD Depending on you cycle and how sensitive you are. AI's  are not usually used in PCT. But again, 5min Google search about PCT and you would have known that.


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 16, 2016)

And this is why other young guys will get screwed up. I've made up my mind to say screw it and use gear. I came to ask for guidance. I know I'm young(19) but I'm doing it anyways. My life. I'll mess it up I guess. I have an individual I'm under who has been and will be overseeing the remainder of my cycle. I just was eager to jump the gun. Guess he hasn't told me the rest. Thanks for the input though guys. But I'm winning my damn show in August whatever it takes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> And this is why other young guys will get screwed up. I've made up my mind to say screw it and use gear. I came to ask for guidance. I know I'm young(19) but I'm doing it anyways. My life. I'll mess it up I guess. I have an individual I'm under who has been and will be overseeing the remainder of my cycle. I just was eager to jump the gun. Guess he hasn't told me the rest. Thanks for the input though guys. But I'm winning my damn show in August whatever it takes.



brother u came here looking for answers ..We always try to be honest and keep it real...This is a serious cycle for anyone specially a 19 year old kid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

how many cycles have u ran before this? Always be honest with us because there is no point in lying..Even if we feel you are way to young for gear we still rather help u do everything correctly then have u mess yourself up


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 16, 2016)

Other than anavar this is my first, I was trying to keep the dosage low because of that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> Other than anavar this is my first, I was trying to keep the dosage low because of that.



this is a horrible idea bro..Tren on a first cycle goes against everything we teach here


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

u can put on 25 pounds just with test..You want to cycle test for your first few cycles this way u will know how testosterone works  on you.Winning a contest is not more important then doing gear the right way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

After re reading your cycle and the doses u wanna use I can see u have no clue about steroids..Nothing wrong with that ..You need to stick around and learn ..Read all the stickies read all of the other guys cycles..You dont have enough knowledge to use gear yet


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

If u dismiss everything we said and go on your own plan I can guarantee you will have problems..Now the next move is up to you


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 17, 2016)

Please let us know how you place in this show. I know you'll probably be disappointed but just be honest. You most likely are not gonna win but lets see whats what from what you think you need to take and this person overseeing your cycle. After that maybe you'll listen and learn greatly. Come back after this show and give us details and pics if you can.
!S!


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah I know it's a terrible idea. But I need something strong to solidify my win.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> And this is why other young guys will get screwed up. I've made up my mind to say screw it and use gear. I came to ask for guidance. I know I'm young(19) but I'm doing it anyways. My life. I'll mess it up I guess. I have an individual I'm under who has been and will be overseeing the remainder of my cycle. I just was eager to jump the gun. Guess he hasn't told me the rest. Thanks for the input though guys. But I'm winning my damn show in August whatever it takes.



How dare you blame us when you get ****ed up from this... I never get tired of you whiny millenials coming here with stupid ideas and no clue what to do. Ask us a question. Get told you are wrong. And then it's our fault for not just approving a terrible idea.

**** the cycle do what you want.

But hear this. If you require tren to win a teen show your genetics are shit and you will never in your life step on a real stage.

You go ahead and do whatever it takes... we will continue to do simply WHAT it takes.  Huge difference.


----------



## schultz1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Definitely too young imo. However test and var is a favorite of mine. Best of luck young man.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 18, 2016)

Too young but hey post some pics and we can all tell you if you have potential. Maybe you're a genetic phenom, but hate to break it to you most great pros were winning state level shows without needing tren.


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

View attachment 3050

Okay so I've done a lot more reading over the last week or so and talked with some of the more seasoned guys in my gym. We've made some adjustments and I'm a week in to the tren and so far dose is very low but feeling good. I'll try and attach some pics of before I started the tren. Didn't mean to be a dick to you guys. Still learning a lot


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

Here we go


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

Back sho Is kinda old


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

View attachment 3053

Core shot


----------



## RichPopeye (Jul 25, 2016)

Regaurdless of you decision to use or not use illegal steroids, because of your face shots you will always be accused of it. Welcome to the Internet junior!


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

guess i should've thought that through


----------



## RichPopeye (Jul 25, 2016)

Great build. Looks like your diet and work are paying off. Keep it up man you're young and have great upside potential.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey you look good man I hope you don't mess it up with the gear. I did two shows naturally and did not win. Tough titties. Now I cycle and I'm 25 and the guys I competed against look like absolute shit. Maybe there's a lesson in there , maybe not. Either way I know how determined a young teen can be I would train everyday cardio everyday meal 100%. Just saying it only gets harder and harder as you get older, if your using tren now, what are you gunna do to
Improve when your 25?


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

I gotcha man, I realize it's stupid to start. I should stay natural, but I'm gonna follow it through. I don't think I will take anything else for a while after following my pct though. I don't plan on competing the rest of my life.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> I gotcha man, I realize it's stupid to start. I should stay natural, but I'm gonna follow it through. I don't think I will take anything else for a while after following my pct though. I don't plan on competing the rest of my life.



what if u dont recover from the tren cycle? Then what..You dont exactly seem like a wiz with pct protocols  and even if u were recovering from a tren cycle does not always go as planned


----------



## tjp1297 (Jul 25, 2016)

So I should quit cold turkey? I feel like that would be worse


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> So I should quit cold turkey? I feel like that would be worse



bro please do your self a favor and dont play with tren..Just do a test var cycle if your dead set on running gear..


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dude you're 19 years old. You're dead set on using are you also dead set on perhaps crashing your natural testosterone production  in a chance you might not recover. That means you will never be the same again and be reliant of testosterone injections at 19 fuking years old. .... Dude use your brain. Is the shit head rich Piana "whatever it takes" mentality of winning a Jr amateur bb show worth potentially ****ing yourself up for the rest of your young life?


----------



## Jann1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Tjp1297....core looks good. Build on that with weights and maybe change your diet. Is the contest giving $1,000,000 for 1st place? If not then why not listen to these guys and be smart.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 29, 2016)

With your physique, I'd stay natty as long as you can.  Your parents gave you some good genes there....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 30, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> And this is why other young guys will get screwed up. I've made up my mind to say screw it and use gear. I came to ask for guidance. I know I'm young(19) but I'm doing it anyways. My life. I'll mess it up I guess. I have an individual I'm under who has been and will be overseeing the remainder of my cycle. I just was eager to jump the gun. Guess he hasn't told me the rest. Thanks for the input though guys. But I'm winning my damn show in August whatever it takes.



Word to the wise if uve made this decision


Always run hcg, do 2 cycles a year with awesome pct"s.  

Get bloods every 3rd month n even twice while on.  You need to turn into a scientist or ur going to fuk so many things up so quick.  


I started at 21, did 10% of things right and was on s wild ride for the next 3.5 yrs.


----------



## tjp1297 (Aug 12, 2016)

Late reply guys but followed yalls advice and got off the gear. Got blood work done and nothing was screwed up. Test levels were a little low but not crazy and are returning to normal. Still competing but gonna stay away from gear. Messed with my head a little too much. So I admit I was wrong. Now just to dial in my final two weeks of diet


----------



## RichPopeye (Aug 13, 2016)

Freedom of choice. Isn't it great!
Post your contest pictures. We'd all like to see them.
Good luck man.


----------



## getbigfast (Aug 19, 2016)

Dude I'm 24 and can't find a tren source any help would be graciously appreciated!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 19, 2016)

getbigfast said:


> Dude I'm 24 and can't find a tren source any help would be graciously appreciated!



What tha fukk does being 24 have to do with finding tren??? Apparently it has more to do with how stupid you are.


----------



## tjp1297 (Aug 19, 2016)

One week out! utterly depleted but on track. Trying to keep my head up, all this fish is starting to weigh on me but I'm ready to take it home! I've got to drop 3-4lbs to make weight but i feel like once i cut water ill be fine. ill post the pics when I'm done for sure!


----------



## automatondan (Aug 19, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> Late reply guys but followed yalls advice and got off the gear. Got blood work done and nothing was screwed up. Test levels were a little low but not crazy and are returning to normal. Still competing but gonna stay away from gear. Messed with my head a little too much. So I admit I was wrong. Now just to dial in my final two weeks of diet



Glad to see you listened to the brothers here. They have saved my ass a few times from making STUPID choices. You wont find another group of guys online that will look out for you the way these guys will. 

Gymrat mentioned Hcg... If your mentors havent talked to you about Hcg, it would be a HUGE sign that they dont actually have a fricken clue what they are doing, or worse yet, they dont actually care about your health. Tren is almost impossible to recover from without Hcg and even then, its no cake walk. Actually, the fact that they decided it would be a good idea to put a 19 year old with great natural genetics on tren sounds to me like they are not the brightest crayons in the box... Or again, maybe they just dont care about you and your health as much as you think. I would stick around and learn, ditch those guys, and get some new friends. 

Work your ass off and start reading on here about training and diet. Maybe you could build on what youve got and step on the big stage one day.


----------



## sgf (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm a noob myself, kid, so I can't weigh in.  but please consider listen to these guys' advice; they know what they're talking about.


----------



## tjp1297 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey guys! I won my show! first place teen. also came in 4th in the novice open! not too shabby for my first show


----------

